# Squirting



## Rahulr2222 (7 mo ago)

My wife has been squirting so much lately when we have sex leaving a big mess on our beds. It happened occasionally since a few months ago and now it’s a constant occurrence. Is this normal?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My gf is the same. Use towels under before sex or you’ll be washing the crap out of your sheets.

It’s rare. She was the first one I’ve been with that does it every time she has an orgasm. So I looked it up and I think the stats say 15% of females do this.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Buy a good waterproof mattress protector and some towels that you don't mind being pissed "squirted" on.


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

bobert said:


> Buy a good waterproof mattress protector and some towels that you don't mind being pissed "squirted" on.


Pissed on was more accurate. LOL


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Lovingwife71 said:


> Pissed on was more accurate. LOL


The fluid — which isn’t pure pee, but rather is a combination of urea, uric acid, and creatinine — is released by the Skene’s glands, which sit at the lower end of the urethra.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Why do people think it's pee?
How does pee get into the virginal cavity then?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Never experienced this myself...hence a post I started a long while back here asking about it.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

bobert said:


> Buy a good waterproof mattress protector and some towels that you don't mind being pissed "squirted" on.


Well, it she takes my fluid in her mouth, then me taking some pee on my face seems to be an even exchange. What’s good for the goose…


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

EveningThoughts said:


> Why do people think it's pee?
> How does pee get into the virginal cavity then?


I’m not so sure. It never smelled like pee, until one time it did. She now goes to the bathroom before sex and it still happens 🤷‍♂️. I’m no expert.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EveningThoughts said:


> Why do people think it's pee?
> How does pee get into the virginal cavity then?


It doesn't come from the vagina, it comes from the urethra. 

It has been studied, yes, everything has been studied. There are other components to it, but it is >95% urine.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Well, it she takes my fluid in her mouth, then me taking some pee on my face seems to be an even exchange. What’s good for the goose…


Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Sounds like fun to me!


The way I look at it is at least I know when she’s enjoying it 🙂


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

wife never has, at least not with me. former girlfriend did when my finger hit the G just right. Shot across the room. pretty cool to see.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> It doesn't come from the vagina, it comes from the urethra.
> 
> It has been studied, yes, everything has been studied. There are other components to it, but it is >95% urine.


It comes from my vagina.


To the OP, yes it's normal for some women.
Maybe your wife is more aroused lately.

Is she upset by this? Or are you bothered by it.
I imagine it can make quickies and/or car sex etc a problem if it's every time.


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

Rayr44 said:


> The fluid — which isn’t pure pee, but rather is a combination of urea, uric acid, and creatinine — is released by the Skene’s glands, which sit at the lower end of the urethra.


Thank you for your response. I am a nurse and I have read a lot of research articles on the subject. I understand the Skene's glands, know where they are located, and understand that some people think the fluid is coming from there. Their purpose is lubrication. Skene's glands aren't shooting out that volume of liquid. There's been ultrasounds done before and after. The women had full bladders prior to and afterwards their bladders are empty. The reason why the fluid contains "some pee" is because it's heavily diluted with water. The liquid contains both the contents of the bladder and lubricant/ejaculate from the glands. I am not going to debate this issue with you on this forum as you will not change my mind. I said my peace and I done. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EveningThoughts said:


> It comes from my vagina.


 No it does not. And I've experienced first hand with my wife.

Conclusions: The present data based on ultrasonographic bladder monitoring and biochemical analyses indicate that squirting is essentially the involuntary emission of urine during sexual activity, although a marginal contribution of prostatic secretions to the emitted fluid often exists.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...n of "squirting" in female sexuality - PubMed


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lovingwife71 said:


> Thank you for your response. I am a nurse and I have read a lot of research articles on the subject. I understand the Skene's glands, know where they are located, and understand that some people think the fluid is coming from there. Their purpose is lubrication. Skene's glands aren't shooting out that volume of liquid. There's been ultrasounds done before and after. The women had full bladders prior to and afterwards their bladders are empty. The reason why the fluid contains "some pee" is because it's heavily diluted with water. The liquid contains both the contents of the bladder and lubricant/ejaculate from the glands. I am not going to debate this issue with you on this forum as you will not change my mind. I said my peace and I done. Thanks for your input.


What’s the difference? That’s not the point of this thread.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Towels


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No it does not. And I've experienced first hand with my wife.
> 
> Conclusions: The present data based on ultrasonographic bladder monitoring and biochemical analyses indicate that squirting is essentially the involuntary emission of urine during sexual activity, although a marginal contribution of prostatic secretions to the emitted fluid often exists.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...n of "squirting" in female sexuality - PubMed


Gushing or squirting
I gush, from my vagina.
Your wife squirts.
Which I can also do sometimes.

I've experienced gushing first hand with my husband, so I know where it comes from and hear the build up of fluid before we pull the plug, if you get my drift.

As the OP mentioned soaking the sheets, I was assuming he meant the higher volume gushing from the vagina, not the squirting from the urethra.

Please don't try and tell me how my body works, just because your wife's works differently. I find that rather rude.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EveningThoughts said:


> Gushing or squirting
> I gush, from my vagina.
> Your wife squirts.
> Which I can also do sometimes.
> ...


It is biology, nothing rude about it, just facts.

Also reading, OP and title say squirting, not "gushing".


And to OP, squirting is normal. You seem to have just recently found the trigger for it or your wife has been able to relax to the point her body allows it to happen.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

All I know is the more she keeps going the more that comes out. There have been nights with 4-5 orgasms in a session and drenched the sheets. I don’t know how that can all be urine. But to OP’s question , it’s rare but women that do it, often do it. Just prepare ahead of time. Or find an old couch that you don’t care about and the in laws sit on all the time. That works also.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> All I know is the more she keeps going the more that comes out. There have been nights with 4-5 orgasms in a session and drenched the sheets. I don’t know how that can all be urine. But to OP’s question , it’s rare but women that do it, often do it. Just prepare ahead of time. Or find an old couch that you don’t care about and the in laws sit on all the time. That works also.


It actually makes complete sense it is urine. What other part of her body is going to be able to produce that volume of fluids. Not the tiny skeen glands.

OP should be happy, it means he and his wife are doing something right.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> I’m not so sure. It never smelled like pee, until one time it did. She now goes to the bathroom before sex and it still happens 🤷‍♂️. I’m no expert.


it’s not pee! My wife squirts now and then, no way to predict when it may happen. Usually she doesn’t squirt, but its an amazing sight when she does!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't care what it is, I wish my wife did it!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RebuildingMe said:


> It’s rare. She was the first one I’ve been with that does it every time she has an orgasm. So I looked it up and I think the stats say 15% of females do this.


15%? That's not rare.



BigDaddyNY said:


> There are other components to it, but it is >95% urine.


Bleh



FloridaGuy1 said:


> I don't care what it is, I wish my wife did it!!!




Meh, I'd like to cuddle and pass out after sex not have to clean up the doona, sheets, and omg the mattress?

Already bad enough trying to sleep with wet patches of fluid everywhere and she's like "look what you did" and I'm like "what? that's yours!"
Let alone piss.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> 15%? That's not rare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, good sex is messy and I am willing to tolerate that mess! LOL


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Let alone piss.


There’s enough debate and research online to suggest that it’s not pee. For me, I don’t care. It’s definitely exciting to see and, with proper prep work, not to hard to clean up.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Dude, good sex is messy and I am willing to tolerate that mess! LOL


Sure, but screw urine! 

That stuff goes... in the toilet bowl!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RebuildingMe said:


> There’s enough debate and research online to suggest that it’s not pee. For me, I don’t care. It’s definitely exciting to see and, with proper prep work, not to hard to clean up.


Is it or is it not?! lol

@BigDaddyNY


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Is it normal?

Who cares it's one of, if not the most complementary things a woman can do for you. 

Enjoy I'm jealous, my W did it once or twice when we were dating, then suppressed it perhaps she thought it was too special or private to give me again or she feared getting that caught up in sex.

I would gladly spend $1000 dollars a year on towels.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Is it or is it not?! lol
> 
> @BigDaddyNY


At this point I'm with @RebuildingMe , whatever it is it is quite amazing. BTW, my wife has only done it a handful of times and all have been within the last few years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> At this point I'm with @RebuildingMe , whatever it is it is quite amazing. BTW, my wife has only done it a handful of times and all have been within the last few years.


If she squirts me in the face and I can lick my lips and not be ingesting piss I'm cool.

Again, is it piss or is it not? lol


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Is it or is it not?! lol
> 
> @BigDaddyNY


It's pee. They studied it. People who are turned on by the spectacle of it just don't wanna admit they are into getting pissed on. Understandable. It's kinda hot to think you made your wife/GF "squirt" all over your face and bed. It's not so hot to consider the fact she just peed all over you and your side of the bed. So, people will forever be in denial. Personally, I pass on ladies that pee the bed. We just are not compatible.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> It's pee. They studied it. People who are turned on by the spectacle of it just don't wanna admit they are into getting pissed on. Understandable. It's kinda hot to think you made your wife/GF "squirt" all over your face and bed. It's not so hot to consider the fact she just peed all over you and your side of the bed. So, people will forever be in denial. Personally, I pass on ladies that pee the bed. We just are not compatible.




Fantasy... ruined! 😅


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Fantasy... ruined! 😅


Yeah....They studied a group of women who claimed squirting to see what it was. Using an ultrasound machine, they could see that during sex, the woman's bladder would fill up with liquid, and then empty out when they orgasm/whatever. It was like that for every single woman they studied. There's a small amount of other stuff but it's almost all bladder juice....pee.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Rayr44 said:


> She only started doing this recently.



Maybe you finally learned how to do her very right. I hear the woman needs to be REALLY turned on for it to happen (never actually seen or had it, though).

Glad for you both.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Fantasy... ruined! 😅


If it were only pee it would SMELL like pee and everybody would notice when they squirted.

I bet it has SOME pee in there together TOO, though, bc of the force of such orgasm. I mean, with normal orgasms i want to pee, so imagine such a thing like THAT.


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> What’s the difference? That’s not the point of this thread.


The difference is that I responded to Bobert's post with "piss is more accurate" and someone got on me saying that it isn't piss. So I explained it medically. Ok?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok even if it is pee, which is sterile, does squirting mostly occur when a woman is more sexually aroused than a squirtless orgasm. 

By more aroused I mean longer duration, more muscular contractions, stronger muscular contractions, more secretions from the Bartholin glands.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> It's pee. They studied it. People who are turned on by the spectacle of it just don't wanna admit they are into getting pissed on. Understandable. It's kinda hot to think you made your wife/GF "squirt" all over your face and bed. It's not so hot to consider the fact she just peed all over you and your side of the bed. So, people will forever be in denial. Personally, I pass on ladies that pee the bed. We just are not compatible.


You are absolutely correct. Unfortunately others are in denial. If they like to think this is some special phenomenon, more power to them. Personally, I choose to live in biological reality


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

TAMAT said:


> Ok even if it is pee, which is sterile, does squirting mostly occur when a woman is more sexually aroused than a squirtless orgasm.
> 
> By more aroused I mean longer duration, more muscular contractions, stronger muscular contractions, more secretions from the Bartholin glands.


It is maybe just a sign of a weak bladder.

In all seriousness, it is pee. Orgasm can lead to the bladder relaxing and suddenly releasing all its content.

Some animals don't have a pee reflex as they are nurtured by their mother or zookeeper. The mother has to initiate the peeing process. It is a well known mechanism that exists in all mammals.

Men don't release that amount of liquid during ejaculation. Why should women release that amount of liquid from a mysterious gland?
Why isn't it just a small amount?

What purpose should such gland and release of liquid have?

Imagine in the early days of humanity when water was rare and precious. Even today a lot of humans don't have sufficient acces to water.
All those women loosing that much liquid for no serious reason would have been at risk to die from dehydration.

Or maybe that is why it's why it is so rare? Most women who did such thing simply died in the course of human evolution?


No, I am kidding. It is just pee. Nothing else. Maybe due weak bladder, progressing loss of bladder control in the brain or a bladder stone...
It doesn't matter. Pee is pee...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

elliblue said:


> Men don't release that amount of liquid during ejaculation. Why should women release that amount of liquid from a mysterious gland?
> Why isn't it just a small amount?


Exactly this. This just makes basic logical sense. The bladder is the only thing that can hold/produce that volume of liquid. This isn't magic, it is biology.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The medical and biological facts shared in this thread have really ruined this whole squirting fantasy idea for me.

Thanks Science....you %&#*# *$^@)[email protected]!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The medical and biological facts shared in this thread have really ruined this whole squirting fantasy idea for me.
> 
> Thanks Science....you %&#*# *$^@)[email protected]!


Nah, don’t let it bother you. It could be paint thinner for all I care. Its still a hot experience every time.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Nah, don’t let it bother you. It could be paint thinner for all I care. Its still a hot experience every time.


Agreed, in the heat of the moment you could care less what it is.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Agreed, in the heat of the moment you could care less what it is.


Great, now I have this song in my head.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

elliblue said:


> In all seriousness, it is pee. Orgasm can lead to the bladder relaxing and suddenly releasing all its content.


Hahaha  I'm using THIS to describe squirting to my mates hahahaha!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Agreed, in the heat of the moment you could care less what it is.


Speak for yourself, bleh


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I squirt every time I have an orgasm…


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

DudeInProgress said:


> I squirt every time I have an orgasm…


Is it pee? LOL


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Is it pee? LOL


Not in my case. And I can say that definitively with 100% certainty.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DudeInProgress said:


> Not in my case. And I can say that definitively with 100% certainty.


Yes, as men we have a traffic light at the Y junction.

For squirters it's getting them so excited they run the red light.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Its indistinguishable from bartholin wettness in the heat of passion, so no matter what it really is it seems like Venus' nectar and after I experienced it all subsequent sex was lesser.


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

I’m not into squirting. My wife did it once which was cool but that was enough. She was not very into it when it happened to her either. There are some porn videos where it’s all about the intense squirting and although I don’t really watch porn anymore if I were to want to turn something on I would intentionally avoid the squirting videos - has the opposite effect on me, actually.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Again, she can be squirting battery acid. IDGAF. If I’m getting her off, I’m a proud papa


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It's really fun regardless.😉


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I would assume the squirting in porn is actually pee or they pored water into the cavity or something, in the same way that very little of the sex looks real in porn either.


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

TAMAT said:


> I would assume the squirting in porn is actually pee or they pored water into the cavity or something, in the same way that very little of the sex looks real in porn either.


Yes, it’s usually a ridiculous amount of liquid in porn.

In real life, even though not nearly that much comes out, it’s still just too much watery liquid (pee or not…but it’s pee) for me to find it a real turn on. I don’t find the idea of anything “squirting” out of a woman’s crotch to be a turn on. Much more watery than regular vaginal fluid/lubrication. Normal, thicker vaginal lubricant is great. The watery, squirting stuff not so much.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TAMAT said:


> I would assume the squirting in porn is actually pee or they pored water into the cavity or something, in the same way that very little of the sex looks real in porn either.


Yes, I guarantee those "squirting" scene are nothing more than the woman pissing all over the place. It is as real as twitch cam girls that have a 15 minute seizure that are supposedly an orgasm.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yes, I guarantee those "squirting" scene are nothing more than the woman pissing all over the place. It is as real as twitch cam girls that have a 15 minute seizure that are supposedly an orgasm.


Wait...thats not real? What the hell??????


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

If it was like porn, I would have suggested buckets and not towels to OP’s original question


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

Rahulr2222 said:


> My wife has been squirting so much lately when we have sex leaving a big mess on our beds. It happened occasionally since a few months ago and now it’s a constant occurrence. Is this normal?


Tell her to empty her bladder before sex


----------

